# Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t



## max.f (Nov 27, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with the Micro DE - Xenon in a VW MKIV 1.8t.
Both the installation and the overall assesment.
Do you think blocking the intercooler would be so bad? 
I definitely don't like the looks of them in the center under the grill
pd. The old topic discussing fog Micro de fog lights in a 1.8t doesn't seem convincing enought


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (max.f)*

are you asking if its doable to mount those driving lights in the center grill right where a front mount would be installed?? Or in the side grills?


----------



## max.f (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (BrunoVdub)*

I want to know if it is posisble to install them in the sides.
Would they fit? And if they do, how much would they block the intercooler as to deteriorate performance?


----------



## Wheelchairboy (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (max.f)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=4472
ECS says they fit.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (Wheelchairboy)*

I have them, how can I help?


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (SPKNGRMN)*

Do I smell the paint burning on that garage door?


----------



## BrunoVdub (Aug 19, 2005)

just read a post on another forum about hella having a optilux "FOG" xenon de kit. And I think its the same money. Definatly cool kits but i need to come up with something cooler and different for a set of HID fogs hehe


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (A2B4guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2B4guy* »_Do I smell the paint burning on that garage door?









Hey Jeff, I don't know if you remember me, but we met a few times here locally. I remember talking at one of Rodney's house gtg's a few years back about our rs4 wheels. I lost the pics to that gtg, computer crash, but I do recall you and your passat sedan. Anyways, I'm going to need your help with some wiring issues for my retrofit bi-xenons once I get brave enough to attempt doing it. I have all the pieces, just haven't started.
Bruno will tell ya.








To the original poster, you will be fine putting in the hella's. I personally dremelled/cut away some of the vent blockage that holds the lighting lamp for more airflow and also did the audi TT fender liner vent. No issues whatsoever with airflow. The wiring harness for the micro de's is extremely long, so a had to be creative when tucking/hiding them. If you have more questions, ask away. 
Here's one more larger shot of the power of these tiny lamps. To be honest, I can run these without even turn the headlights on at night.
Sunglasses please!!


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (SPKNGRMN)*

Yeah, I remember. Just lemme know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Harryhd (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (SPKNGRMN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPKNGRMN* »_I have them, how can I help?

















any shots within the car to show how they light up the road?


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Hella Xenon Micro DE for 1.8t (Harryhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Harryhd* »_
any shots within the car to show how they light up the road?

no, never really thought about taking some.
here's more of what I do have...


----------



## max.f (Nov 27, 2005)

sweet


----------



## Ramo (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (max.f)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice, would it be any trouble to have any pics of the light output on the street???


----------

